# Need an installation tutorial for MAC dualboot



## rage2000 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi There,
I'm testing some Linux distribution like Kali and so on. I was unhappy with Kali. not my way. I would like to install FreeBSD on my 2017 MAC with 5k screen. I want to use my Apple keyboard and mouse (bluetooth). I need a tutorial for the dual boot installation, from the beginning to end. I searched the forum but I didn't found anything. 
I need help.
danke ( thanks )

Timo


----------



## iSiek (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Timo,

with FreeBSD on iMAC you would be also unhappy 
First of all, Apple does not support dual boot on its system/drive. The only one official option is to use Boot Camp for Windows OS but this is not the case you have asked.

Nevertheless, there are other things which will make you unhappy as for now FreeBSD 11.2 and FreeBSD 12-CURRENT/STABLE do not support iMAC 27" 5k in a way you can use it as primary workstation (unfortunately) - believe me I am an iMAC 27" 5k owner and I know what I am saying 

If you are interested in FreeBSD for experimental usage on iMAC, you need any external HDD drive on which you can deploy OS. But...

- iMAC is equipped with *AMD Radeon GFX* 100% unsupported by FreeBSD yet. You need to use *SCFB* to have a desktop (5k resolution is not working so fast at this but not so bad, you can live with it) - Supported GFX cards
- iMAC does have Broadcom wireless AC card which is not supported by FreeBSD yet, so no WiFi access. Its LAN card is supported, if you have a cable network you are fine. In other case, you need another external USB WiFi card supported by the OS
- iMAC does not have working sound device with FreeBSD OS yet, so you have no sound 
- Apple Magic Mouse II is supported when you configure bluetooth, that's one good point 

If above limitations are not stopping you, I can guide and support you with the setup. Remember in such case, it is not for primary OS usage 
However, more reasonable in this case is virtual machine with FreeBSD as desktop OS. The same level of functionality but at least you will have a sound.

The same case applies to MacBook Air 13 and similar hardware releases.

I hope I could clarify couple points for you before you have trashed your Apple HDD with Mac OS X on it :]

Regards,
Krzysztof


----------



## rage2000 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok. Thank you for your answer.
sadly thats don't work.
matter.
maybe you can solve another problem from me. not bsd but Mac.

i deleted the kali linux partition with the hd tool. so grub still isn't deleted. at booting, grub starts but there is no linux.
how can I delete grub.
thanks a lot


----------

